# BVB receipt number?



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

I am in the process for applying for a BVB. What is the receipt number they ask for? Is it the TRN, file number, application ID, client ID, or visa grant number? Too many numbers!!!

Anyone have any experience with applying for a BVB recently? What was your timeframe? If I apply this week should I be ok to travel June 17? 


Thanks all


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

They won't process your BVB before 2 weeks before the departure date..so you still have some time!

In your acknowledgment letter; just under file number there is transaction receipt number I think you can use this


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

& also, is paper application the only way to submit BVB? Not via online/immiaccount? Thanks


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's a bit of info.
I applied for a BVB in october last year.
I did it on paper. 
I sent it as registered mail, with Australia Post
( I wanted to use my trace app, to see how it works)
It arrived 2days later and 3 hours after it was delivered in Melbourne a BVB Visa was issued.
( a confirmation email with the Visa was sent to me)
I was given a 6 month visa but I only applied for a 6 week one..


----------



## Dinoo (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi!

I used the last one on my Acknowledgement of Application Letter - "Visa Application Charge Receipt Number".

I applied by post and it was surprisingly really quick... I posted the form last Friday the 1st of May (Express) and got my Bridging Visa B yesterday at exactly 15:20! Got a mini heart attack when I got an email from "[email protected]" - thought it was the actual visa but it was the BVB! 

I applied to leave on the 23rd of May to the 12th of June and they actually granted it til August this year.

Good luck!


----------

